# North Texas Shootout Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to the state of Texas for the playing of the Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout. 

This will be tournament #11 of 32 on this year's schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Cristie Kerr	-5	
1	Juli Inkster	-5	
1	Sydnee Michaels	-5	
4	Lexi Thompson	-4	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-8	
2	Inbee Park	-7	
2	Juli Inkster	-7	

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like last week, I keep waiting for Brooke Henderson to break through.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Inbee Park	-15	
2	Hee Young Park	-12	
2	Cristie Kerr	-12	
4	Maria McBride	-11	
4	Lexi Thompson	-11	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Volunteers of America North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------

